# Critique on a Kiko/Alpine/Boer Doeling



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Anja is a 4/8 Kiko, 3/8 Alpine, 1/8 Boer, 8 month old doeling. Sire is Mocca. (critiqueB Kiko buck)
I think she's short bodied. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Newbie here, looking at Anja as a generic goat. She isn't finished growing, so maybe her body will catch up with her legs. She does seem to be downhill and steep-rumped, which surprises me a little if Mocca is her dad; from the photos he has a nice topline. Is her mom exaggeratedly downhill and steep?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Her mom is all angles. Up from the chine to hips, steep down to her pin bones. Very angular in all directions! Sorry, no pictures.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Interesting...especially that she ended up with Alpine headgear. I am not any kind of expert or any kind of judge, I just think she is pretty. :thumbup:

I am really interested in a wether with similar ratios for packing. (Disbudded though).

Congrats!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Any more thoughts? I would really like to know what are her pros/cons for my breeding program...


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'll give it a go:

Pros:
Good depth of body
Front legs look nice and straight
Strong topline
Strong pasterns
Looks like she has good strong hooves/toes

Cons:
Steep rump
Very short bodied (I would see how she grows if she lengthens any, but if not I would consider selling her. A does' length is very important to her ability to easily carry multiple kids without them taking up too much rumen room)
Her back legs look kind of funny in the second set of side views, but I think it may just be the way the sun is lighting up the hair on the backs of her legs because they look fine in the first side pic.

She is a cute doe, although for 8 months she looks pretty small. How big is her mom?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

She was standing funny on her back legs then...she didn't know why I'll tied her up :smile: all she know was she didn't like it!

Her mom was around 80lbs. Back was knee high. Grand-dam was small for an Alpine too...90-100lbs.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I thought she was probably standing funny. If her dam and grand dam were smaller that's probably why she is. She looks like she is probably around 60 lbs so hopefully she'll out grow her mom.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your input. I've learned a lot about goat conformation!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's 2 more pictures of her: One a couple days old.


----------

